# SMS-spamverdacht



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

wurde ebend gerade mehrfach von einer mir unbekannten telefonnummer (0175....)angeklingelt. als ich zurückrief wurde zwar direkt nach dem ersten klingeln eine Verbindung hergestellt, allerdings meldete sich niemand.

Auf Eine Frage-SMS, wer da sei meldete sich eine vermeintliche Anna aus Berlin, die meine Nr. in ihrem alten Handy gefunden hätte und nicht wüßte, wer ich sei.

hab da jetzt insgesamt 3SMS und 2 Anrufe geopfert. Bin ich möglicherweise schon in die Gebührenfalle getappt?

An der Telefonnummer konnte ich nichts erkenne, aber wer weiß was die sich da haben einfallen lassen.

Liebe Grüße, DAU


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Hi!



			
				dau-Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> wurde ebend gerade mehrfach von einer mir unbekannten telefonnummer (0175....)angeklingelt


Das ist eine normale Mobilfunknummer (zumindest wenn nach der Vorwahl 7 Ziffern kommen), also Normaltarif.



			
				dau-Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> wurde zwar direkt nach dem ersten klingeln eine Verbindung hergestellt, allerdings meldete sich niemand.


Sieht verdächtig nach Registrierung der übertragenen Rufnummer aus bzw. Abweisen eines Anrufs ohne Rufnummernübermittlung.



			
				dau-Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Eine Frage-SMS, wer da sei meldete sich eine vermeintliche Anna aus Berlin, die meine Nr. in ihrem alten Handy gefunden hätte und nicht wüßte, wer ich sei.


Hier stinkts - nach fauler Ausrede.



			
				dau-Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> hab da jetzt insgesamt 3SMS und 2 Anrufe geopfert. Bin ich möglicherweise schon in die Gebührenfalle getappt?


Das kostet normale Telefongespräche bzw. SMS - also keine Premium-Gebühren. Allerdings besteht die Gefahr, daß die Rufnummer rückverfolgt wird (Rückwärtssuche) oder ein Anruf kommt, das man was gewonnen habe. Der "Gewinn" ist in diesem Fall eine "Rechnung für Telefonsex" mit nachfolgendem Inkasso-Terror - sollte alles auf den Stapel "Sofort zu erledigen - durch Liegenlassen".

Wenn Du die Telefon-Nummer nicht überträgst, haben die natürlich die "A***-Karte in Gold" - aber mit den SMS hast Du ja dummerweise Deine Nummer übermittelt. Und den Rückruf/die Rück-SMS interpretieren Firmen zweifelhafter Seriosität dann als "Nutzung des kostenpflichtigen Dienstes" und haben damit dann den "Beweis" für die Nutzung.
Keine Reaktion auf einen Anruf ohne Rufnummer deutet auf ein solches Verfahren hin.

Fazit: Schonmal eine größere Lieferung Popcorn bestellen!

Bitte die weiteren Krankenakten zu ähnlichen Themen durchlesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine normale Mobilfunknummer (zumindest wenn nach der Vorwahl 7 Ziffern kommen), also Normaltarif..


das stimmt so nicht mehr , es gibt mittlerweile 0171/3/4 , 0160  Nummern , die mit 1,70€/Min zu Buche schlagen. 
(in den einschlägigen Anzeigenteilen zu finden)  und auch da scheint Rückrufabzocke möglich 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12504

inwieweit auch die 0175 davon betroffen ist weiß ich nicht, dürfte  aber auch möglich sein 

cp


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 November 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe es nun schon mehrfach erlebt, daß Mobilfunknummern sehr schnell neu vergeben worden sind. Daher würde ich mir nicht vorschnell Sorgen machen, vermutlich checkt Anna tatsächlich alte Telefonnummern durch.

Ein "Geschäftsmodell" erschließt sich mir nicht, aber trotzdem die kommenden Telefonrechnungen prüfen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Ein "Geschäftsmodell" erschließt sich mir nicht, aber trotzdem die kommenden Telefonrechnungen prüfen.
> 
> Nebelwolf



Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, werde die nächste Telefonrechnung genaustens prüfen und sollte sich was ergeben, werde ich mich natürlich hier noch mal zu Wort melden.


----------

